# Nintendo Power Tease



## SL92 (Jun 30, 2008)

http://gonintendo.com/?p=47751
_________________________________________________
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




_________________________________________________Bulerias and I had a little guess-fest the other day about this one, and came up with two games they are  most likely hinting at- Fire Emblem DS and Kid Icarus. Does anyone here have any guesses as to what the "top-secret" story will be about?


----------



## Tyler (Jun 30, 2008)

It's either those two or Kingdom Hearts.

Fit for a king. It's got a lot of heart. While the picture (to my knowledge) doesn't show anything that says "It's Kingdom Hearts!", I'm going by the text.


----------



## Micah (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm going with KH too.


----------



## TwilightKing (Jun 30, 2008)

It's fire Emblem DS I think


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 30, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> It's fire Emblem DS I think


I'm also fairly sure that the DS FE has the word 'Heart' in the title, too.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 2, 2008)

Why Kingdom Hearts? I guess it said the whole "lot of heart" thing, but that picture doesn't look like something out of the KH world. It's just a sword. No keyblade or anything. D:

But, I guess you never know...


----------



## ƒish (Jul 5, 2008)

King Story?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 5, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Jul 6, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Jul 6, 2008)

Also, this is obviously going to be Animal Crossing Wii.


----------



## Professor Layton (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey guys,

The game turned out to be Sonic and the Black Knight, a Wii exclusive Sonic game.


----------



## TwilightKing (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeahhhh, I honestly do not know what to think of it at the moment...


----------



## Professor Layton (Jul 19, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Yeahhhh, I honestly do not know what to think of it at the moment...


I don't know what to think either.
I was really hoping for something...big.

Speaking of which, I only got the MadWorld issue on Thursday.
It takes forever for NP to arrive.


----------



## SL92 (Jul 19, 2008)

They had to steal the other half of Twilight Princess.


----------



## TwilightKing (Jul 19, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_]They had to steal the other half of Twilight Princess.






[/quote]I was thinking that as well xD


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 19, 2008)

Nintendo really hates the Earthbound series. I can hear them crying.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow.  Definitely unexpected.  Why was this not at E3?


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 19, 2008)

It's for this.

Damn cashins.


----------



## Professor Layton (Jul 19, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Wow.  Definitely unexpected.  Why was this not at E3?


Interesting question.
I'd say because SEGA wanted to emphasize Sonic Unleashed.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 19, 2008)

Professor Layton said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which looks like a really crap game.

This looks worse though.


----------



## TwilightKing (Jul 19, 2008)

Maybe this game will have 1:1 conntrols and actually be good?.... Nahhh


----------



## Professor Layton (Jul 19, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Professor Layton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you seen any screenshots?
I'm curious to see what the game looks like.

Sonic Unleashed looks pretty mediocre. 
I'll probably rent it to see how it plays.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 19, 2008)

Professor Layton said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I found the magazine cover on a different site I go on.

But still. If Sega has to stoop low enough to give Sonic a sword... T_T


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey, Sonic Unleashed hate?  I'm actually giving that game a chance.  Pretty much every game has some sort of gimmick behind it... granted, werewolves are pretty un-Sonic, but we'll see.

This game, though... ehh... I need to see some screens/video before I pass judgment.  So far, this is my reaction:


----------



## Copper (Jul 19, 2008)

No not another Sonic game that is Wii only remember Sonic and the Secret Rings?


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 19, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Hey, Sonic Unleashed hate?  I'm actually giving that game a chance.  Pretty much every game has some sort of gimmick behind it... granted, werewolves are pretty un-Sonic, but we'll see.
> 
> This game, though... ehh... I need to see some screens/video before I pass judgment.  So far, this is my reaction:


I can't decipher if this image shows the emotion of boredom or internal glee.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 19, 2008)

Uhh, it shows a woman milking a cow...

Milking...


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 19, 2008)

Copper said:
			
		

> No not another Sonic game that is Wii only remember Sonic and the Secret Rings?


Yeah, I do.  Kicked the crap out of the 360/PS3 Sonic game, though it was by no means "good".  Baby steps, Sega...


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 19, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Uhh, it shows a woman milking a cow...
> 
> Milking...


My sarcasm fails. XP


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 19, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, can't tell over the internet.


----------



## TwilightKing (Jul 19, 2008)

That may be what you're doing Bul, But if any more Sonic games come out this could be me






Actually, that's pretty much me when I first found out.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 19, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> That may be what you're doing Bul, But if any more Sonic games come out this could be me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, pretty much the same thing here, except I was holding a brick in my hand.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 19, 2008)

/facepalm, huh... yeah... that's a pretty mild reaction compared to what's happening over at NeoGAF right now.

I love GAF meltdowns, though. D:

Dear SEGA:






(the above is real, but no one actually got hurt, luckily)


----------



## TwilightKing (Jul 19, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> /facepalm, huh... yeah... that's a pretty mild reaction compared to what's happening over at NeoGAF right now.
> 
> I love GAF meltdowns, though. D:
> 
> ...


Oh wow xD When i first saw that I was like, HOLY CRAP.  I thought for sure someone would have got hurt 

But yeah, I dunno what SEGA's thinking right now..


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh, I'm afraid that's the problem.  SEGA's not thinking.  They're too busy counting the bags of $$$ they made from Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games.

That game sold 10 million, DS and Wii sales combined.  Is that not ridiculous?  And we thought a prediction of 4 million was haughty...


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 19, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm afraid that's the problem.  SEGA's not thinking.  They're too busy counting the bags of $$$ they made from Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games.
> 
> That game sold 10 million, DS and Wii sales combined.  Is that not ridiculous?  And we thought a prediction of 4 million was haughty...


Money does that to people, what can I say.

If you ask me, Sega's pulling an EA type thing here... they're only producing games for the money.


----------



## TwilightKing (Jul 19, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm afraid that's the problem.  SEGA's not thinking.  They're too busy counting the bags of $$$ they made from Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games.
> 
> That game sold 10 million, DS and Wii sales combined.  Is that not ridiculous?  And we thought a prediction of 4 million was haughty...


Yeahhh, and personally, I didn't find it a great game. I guess we'll be seeing more of Sonic for a little while.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 20, 2008)

I find this over at GameFAQS, come rushing....

And you guys already have it.  There goes my triumph.  :gyroidtongue: 


I'm not too sure how I feel about it.  Sonic + Fire Emblem = ????

I've got a sinking feeling that this could fail horribly.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 20, 2008)

*CEN-2.0-SORD*.


----------

